# okay virginia opossums im sure nery's can help??



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

heyah people iv wondered if you can keep virginia opossums im the uk without a licents and if nery's see this thread if she or rory can give me a price range??? xoxo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> heyah people iv wondered if you can keep virginia opossums im the uk without a licents and if nery's see this thread if she or rory can give me a price range??? xoxo


Why don't you PM Nerys?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i forgot about that but tbh i think others might know too  xoxo


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Or even do a simple search on the forums

like here


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Or even do a simple search on the forums
> 
> like here


thanks fixx i never thought anybodie would be interested in them and tbh they dont seem the pet for me as i like pets that enjoy human company  xoxo


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

also any chance of any cage riqiurments and if they can live outdoors? xoxo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love one some day...  Was feeding a wild baby one in Texas over the summer. It came to my Mom's back door every night for his cat food and fruit


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I would love one some day...  Was feeding a wild baby one in Texas over the summer. It came to my Mom's back door every night for his cat food and fruit


awwww how sweet are they social?? xoxo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

In what way? He wasn't afraid of us at all as long as we stayed behind the glass door... If we opened the door, he'd scuttle off, but not in much of a hurry. And he'd watch us through the door.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I would love one some day...  Was feeding a wild baby one in Texas over the summer. It came to my Mom's back door every night for his cat food and fruit


lol i just thought the same as u lol

i would also love 2 have one or 2 lol one day, can i go stay with ur mum :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You wouldn't wanna live in Texas...  I know I can't stand it there!!

Sometimes they come up onto my Dad's deck, too (he lives in Washington State), but him and his wife are known by all the wildlife as the neighborhood diner *lol* They get raccoons eating off their deck, as well


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

possums....

... i know them well...

nerys is the one with the know... i just live with them...

... yep, them possums... i see them everyday...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i helped rescue two virginia opposums a few years ago and they were silly tame dont know why anyone would have dumped them ! 
they generaly dont live very long but the place that has them now, has had them 2 years and they havent bred yet but still aiming to breed.
these are kept with a large outdoor enclosure with a warm indoor area, with lots of trees to climb on and a few nesting boxes. 
these are omnivores so are feed on a diet of fruit and vegetables with a small ammount of meat.
quite hard to find in the uk though although last year(?) tska had some pairs for sale i think they were from europe though (nerys or rory will be able to answer that).
so yup you can get them in the uk but finding some will be hard and you dont need a license: victory:
stu


----------

